

Intern for a SV-style Startup in Austin, TX - lloydarmbrust
http://www.onedayoneinternship.com/internships/seeing-interactive/

======
WillyF
This was a fun company to profile. I really enjoy learning about companies
that help publishers monetize their content—maybe because it took me a long
time to figure out how to monetize mine.

~~~
lloydarmbrust
Thanks for the profile BTW! How did you find out about us? My RSS scanner
picked up the article and I e-mailed all of our top guys at the company asking
who made this article happen--we still don't know, but it's one of the best
write-ups we've had.

~~~
WillyF
I run through so many companies, I usually forget where I found them within a
few minutes of finding them. My guess is that I actually heard about you guys
through HN or something that I found on HN. I really should get better about
tracking where I find stuff!

If you guys put a press page together, be sure to add a link back to our
article. (To other HN readers, this can be a really great way to build links
for SEO.) Also, feel free to comment on the original post. We encourage
employers to join and add to the conversation.

------
lloydarmbrust
BTW, you can apply here: <http://seeinginteractive.com/company/jobs/hacker-
interns/>

